# 0-10 Minute Timer for Feeding in 15 minutes!



## 2manyfish (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi all,
I wanted to contribute something after reading thousands of interesting articles through the years on this forum. I recently moved selling off most of my equipment in the process. All of my custom cabinets had built in timers for feeding purposes. I have recently started up some nano tanks and missed my timers for feeding, so I did a quick search and found nothing of interest for the cost. I used to use Omron timers but they are around $250.00 each. I went at this with a low tech approach this time. I found a timer on Amazon that is used for protecting A/C compressors from rapid cycling. It is a simple delay circuit that cuts the power after you press the button for a preset amount of time. The delay can be set between .03-10 Minutes. I have found that 10 minutes is a perfect time for my needs. I can feed the top water and mid water swimmers easily before my filters come on and eat all the food up. I put it all together in 15 minutes...I wasn't trying to win award for a clean look as it sits inside my cabinet next to the food. i built this in a standard plastic 2X4" electrical box and everything fit nicely. It could have been housed in a 4X4" box with s socket easily...The best part is, it cost under $15.00 to make! The most expensive part is the timer module. I found many different higher prices for this, but Amazon has it for $5.50

Hope someone can use this,
-2manyfish

Parts:
1 ICM Controls ICM203 Delay-on-Break Timer with 0.03 minutes-10 minutes, Adjustable Time Delay, (Amazon)
1 NC Momentary Push Button Switch Amazon (Uxcell a15070300ux0231 NO/NC SPDT Momentary Push Button Switch, 5 Piece, AC 250V, 2Amp / 120V, 5 Amp)
1 power cord cut in half or 110V-220v Socket depending on your application.
1 Utility box 2X4", 4X4" (Optional)


----------



## s2man (Nov 8, 2016)

Nice job.


----------



## Donniep (Feb 14, 2019)

Could you give more detail instructions on wiring this together? I have purchased the parts but not sure how it all wires up, like where does the momentary button wire in and where does the 120 wire in and do I need to cut the wire on the timer that says to cut for 120 v. The pic of the wiring is so dark I cant make out anything and I am not very elect. savvy.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC Donniep! That post is two years old, so it may not be monitored by the writer.

Incidentally, it isn't a good idea to try wiring up an electric item if you haven't figured out just how it is supposed to be wired. I suggest you do more research so you understand better what you are doing. Electricity can be dangerous, as I'm sure you know. You probably know someone who is more experienced with electricity and could help you do this.


----------



## barongan (Jul 31, 2018)

Great job


----------

